# My horse Zig-Zags



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

He probably doesn't want to go out alone, I had a mare that would do that but keep on top of him and it should go away for the most part. Keep redirecting him


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

move him along faster. If he's zigging aorund, he doesn't have enough to do. Give him more to do, and make him move more. He'll probably straighten out a lot.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

My mare who is coming 11 does that sometimes when she doesn't want to go out alone but can walk a straight line going home LOL
My gelding who is coming 10 is also the same......
My suggestion is for you to make him zig zag at a trot, do circles, figure eights, serpentines....keeps his mind busy that he isn't worried about wanting to go back......


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

My friend that i ride with most of the time is riding a young horse......he has alot of energy and marches along nicely. It is a struggle to keep up because "tanner" my gelding......pokes along. Every ride i try to get tanner to get up to the same pace....usually trot......lag behind....trot....lag...and so on. I admit tanner needs a workout (pretty fat).....i am working on that but he is also 17 yrs. old and doesnt really get excited about anything. My friends horse is always looking for something to spook at and is just full of energy. I love how mellow Tanner is....just want to get that nice march out of him. He has a great lil jog


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

My mare used to always power walk when she was younger, I was always way ahead of everyone.....now she pokes along behind LOL 
I just have to keep encouraging her to move forward a little faster sometimes but I'd rather have a calm relaxed horse now compared to how she was when she was 3-6yrs., always in a hurry and having to stop to wait up for others to catch up to us.....


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tips....i am going to start flexing him some before each ride and maybe that will help some as far as redirecting him all the time? maybe it will be easier?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a gelding that does this too. He doesnt pay attention so i make him move, whether its walking faster (he tends to lolly-gag) or trotting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You're not in Colorado, Washington state or California are you? I think Zig-Zags are legal there now.....just saying....:lol:


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

He is zig zagging because he wants to turn around and go home. Squeezing him up a little and making him walk out will get him going straight for you. I bet he doesn't zig zag if you let him turn around and go back.


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Gunslinger: Funny....Ha Ha!
No...he does not zig zag on the way home....although he still pokes along!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderspark said:


> My mare used to always power walk when she was younger, I was always way ahead of everyone.....now she pokes along behind LOL


I used to power walk when I was younger as well. I can sympathize with your horse..............


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

hes doing better.....we took a 3 hr ride yesterday with my friend and kept up for the most part.....at one point his horse was falling back!


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

Hah, he doesn't deliberately cut off other horses does he? I rode a mare last year that would almost look drunk by zig-zagging on the trail trying to cut off other horses. She didn't like it to much when we went snipe hunting off into the trees.


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Definately does not cut other horses off....i have to get his speed up just to ride side by side...lol


----------

